# What are your favorite characteristics about the breed you have?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Many of you have pure bred dogs, many are breeds that fascinate me. I want to know what traits you love most about 'your' breed. It you have a mix just list the most prominent breed. If you have more then one breed of dog or want to list each of your dogs feel free to do that as well!!

Ill start:
Pit mix--I love his ability to cuddle!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Labrador mix - And I don't think this is necessarily breed specific...but I love how mellow Roscoe is; she's just a totally chill, lovable dog.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Alaskan Malamute: How he has a mind of his own and how calm, fearless and independent he is.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Bull Terrier---
The ability to make me laugh every single day!
Cuddly, but with exceptional play/prey drive
Loves to work, running walking, hiking, pulling
Most times they are pretty psychotic i think i love that the most!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Intelligent and sneaky, independent, athletic, loves outdoors as much as I do.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Silken Windhound -- very easy to potty train, playful but not high energy, very silly and always makes me laugh, sleeps in funny positions


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Doberman - totally loyal
Dachsund - just the cutest dog on the planet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

French bulldog- sweet and affectionate, loves to cuddle and sleep with me at night, great laid back personality (people always compliment me on how well trained he is, which he isn't at all), love how lazy he is lol.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The collies - happy, intelligent, easy going, love everyone, self confident
The shelties - intelligent, empathetic, driven to perfection, Type A

Both breeds are super easy to live with and train. They both make me smile with their antics.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

labrador: unfailingly in a good mood; positive and enthusiastic about everything
golden retriever: a sweet goofiness and willing to "chill out" anytime


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chow Chow : How incredibly intelligent they are - they can learn anything in minutes if its the one they've bonded to teaching them ; how clean they are - they come housebroken and don't chew or destroy things (can't count fluff balls all over the house) ; how loyal they are - they bond to their momma and that is it, you can't come between them. And it doesn't hurt that they look like giant teddy bears!

Lhasa Apso - haven't really figured out why I like them! - can't train them, they won't listen, they don't like to snuggle, they're stubborn as all get out, - maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment.

Rottie-mix - such enthusiasm for life!, does everything full throttle, loves to snuggle, loves to run, loves his momma, loves to eat, and loves to 'talk' to me! I would get another Rottie in a second just for the happiness factor!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Many of you have pure bred dogs, many are breeds that fascinate me. I want to know what traits you love most about 'your' breed. It you have a mix just list the most prominent breed. If you have more then one breed of dog or want to list each of your dogs feel free to do that as well!!
> 
> Ill start:
> Pit mix--I love his ability to cuddle!


i love wisntons double dew claws
i love his loyalty
i love how he barks at noise.
i love his giant size
i love his soft fluffy white fur


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Italian Greyhound-- cuddly, as in wanting to be next to you 24/7, intellegent, playful, silly, cat like, 25 mph couch potatoes, "talkers"


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Black Russian Terrier- strong, confident, loyal and very protective of their family. Would die for you if he felt you where in danger. Calm, no shedding. Love their size. Easy to train.

GSH Pointer- sweet, loving, tolerant, great temperament. Active and such a cuddler.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Italian greyhound- I love their looks.. long and lean, I love their snuggliness.. they want to be stuck to you 24/7, and going to the bathroom alone isn't an option anymore. I also love how fast they are, how delicate they look. I don't love their sneakiness and the ease in which they learn bad habits! :wink:

Sheltie- I love his coat.. his trainability, he's not stubborn at all.. He is loyal but not cuddly. Likes to follow, so easy to housetrain and live with. He can be a bit barky, though!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Rottweilers - Loyal, gentle, funny and just love having cuddles.
JRT mixes - mad, bonkers, hysterical, fast, a little gem!


----------



## peachykeen (Aug 5, 2011)

boxers - total nutjobs, always clowning around, super loyal and great with kids
dachshunds - they have no idea they are SMALL dogs and act accordingly, and i also love how they find a patch of sun to snooze in


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

My Rottweiler.... regarding the breed... calm, confident, courageous, smart, loyal, loving, and yet they have a self-assured goofiness second to no other breed that I know of.
CoCo is our first gal...and is such a little lover...she behaves in a clownish manner daily...usually after dinner or breakfast...and runs around hopping with one of her toy's...grumbling...tossing it in the air...and quickly grabbing it on the run...then back to her goofy hop...only to pile into your lap...then sumersault at your feet...still groaning...grumbling in happiness.
‪The True Character of the Rottweiler‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great Danes, smart, loyal, lovable, goofy, couch potatoes!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Boxers- playful, goofy, always keeps us laughing, loyal, super super affectionate and sweet.
Danes- protective, loyal, I love their appearance, size, athletic, yet know when to just chill indoors, affectionate, intelligent.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dachshunds- I love the hounds! Love how they can smell ANYTHING way before my other dogs have a clue there's anything to smell. I love how brave and independent mine are but so sweet and cuddly at the same time. All three of mine are all around wonderful little dogs.
Min Pins- Smart, smart and more smart. My two can problem solve like no other dogs I've owned. They are loyal, loving, absolutely passionate about everything they do. If they think we're about to go on a walk they try their best to put their harnesses on by themselves which I love to watch! They are athletic and non-stop funny.
Last but not least Chihuahuas- Oh my goodness. I always had large dogs before my husband and I married and would see a Chi here and there and wonder why anyone would want one. And then I was adopted by a perfect 10 yr old Chihuahua named Cricket. Rest her soul she died a couple of years ago and I miss her to this day. I also just lost Tommy the Chihuahua love of my life. They are like velcro. They are happiest when they can be stuck to you at all times. They are fierce little protectors although not very effective at it. (Shhh, don't tell them!) Funny, loyal like no other, not the brightest bulbs in the pack but Chihuahua love is the absolute best. If you're looking for a pocket sized cuddle buddy look no further!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Catahoula Leopard Dogs: Extremely smart, not the biggest people pleasers ("What do I get outta this?" is their motto). They make you work for their affection! Protective of the family and wary of strangers, loyal, but also some of the goofiest dang dogs I've ever met. 
Pit bull Terrier: Total opposite - a little bit of a knuckle head, but just wants to please his people. Total CLOWN. Loves everybody, never met a stranger! Great with other dogs, kids, cats. Could play for hours, but knows when it's time to settle down and be a couch potato.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Rottweilers - Apollo's LOYALTY , Love for his Mom-he's my 24/7 dog, I admire his size & strength yet he takes food from my lips without even touching them, super intelligent & figures things out for himself (which can be frustrating-but it once saved my life-a fire). He is protective of his mom without having to be aggressive, very affectionate, and calm. Oh yes, can be quite the clown and he talks to me & fusses back. <LOL> If caught at anything that he shouldn't be doing his attitude is "And. . . " <lol>

APBT's _ K.O.'s Loyalty, his sense of humor - he keeps me laughing, he is totally "sneaky"-if I go into the library to talk on the phone, as soon as he thinks I am engaged he jumps up on my lap; he waits until I am asleep then up onto my bed. If caught at anything he manages to appear angelic. His athleticism, he loves & games and actually makes some up. He speaks Pit Bull with me. He is a complete cuddle bug.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

Boston Terrier - high energy, playful, puppylike, intelligent, loyal, likes to sleep with us - just plain GOOFY! Also, a large dog in a small dog body - I don't like most small dogs!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

EBT's-stubborn, funny, stubborn, funny, always can make me happy with that grin they have. Perpetual child, with laughable quirks. Recall unreliable when you need it most. Will do anything for food and a laugh. Always, always wants to be with their person and they know how to make you feel guilty with "the look" when you leave them everyday. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have always liked smushy faced dogs....never thought i would own a pug but i do.

he sheds an entire dog every day....but what saves him is the fact that he is the most loving dog i've ever had. a true cuddler....intelligent....and his eyes say it all..that head tilt cracks me up....he does pug things unique to the breed...and he's stubborn, oh so stubborn...

he has been with us for two years and he has grown on me, sometimes like a wart, but i love this dog like no other....and as much as i say i wouldn't, i would get another one, as long as he is like bubba.

our other dog is a corgi, blue heeler mix.....she is the most loyal dog we've ever had....the sweetest dog, the most laid back unless she is hearing something with those radar ears....and gets scared.

in her hey dey she caught lizards and rabbits and, sorry cats.....she has slowed down considerably, but between those ears and her sense of smell, she is still the hunter/herder....

i love both of my dogs.....out of all the dogs i've had, these two are the best.....they play with us and each other and keep me company....i like them more than most people.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

magicre said:


> i have always liked smushy faced dogs....never thought i would own a pug but i do.
> 
> he sheds an entire dog every day....but what saves him is the fact that he is the most loving dog i've ever had. a true cuddler....intelligent....and his eyes say it all..
> 
> ...


i never knew pugs were such heavy shedders


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Fila Brasileiro -- Guardian breed, very protective of his family, I trust him with my life. Downside, he hates everyone except his family.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My greyhound Stanley (he's so manly).
Very pointy looking face (which took us a few weeks to get used to), sleek, muscly body.
Elegant when walking (so people have told me)
Calm, quiet, sweet natured.
I don't have to bend down to stroke him (I'm tall this helps)
No 'dog' smell.
Very little shedding.
Love watching him sprint
Spends 21 hours a day horizontal
ps. I grew up with a black labrador so love those too!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i never knew pugs were such heavy shedders


i didn't either...until i got one. i have never in my life seen such a shedding dog....and this is considered normal.

good thing i'm not allergic...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Border Collie~~LOVE their personality!! Smart Clowns is that I call them!:biggrin: They are easy going with those that they know, human and canine alike, but are weary of strangers(VERY much so like me!) LOVE their coat(s,) colours and patterns....and did I mention their personalities!??!:happy:

Lhasa Apso(Beau will always be my #1 heart dog...so I always include them in anything)~~SUPER great, stuburn personality...but if you TOTALLY click with one you have a soul mate for life...if you dont you have a good/great companion for life!:thumb: I LOVE their hair...although I dont see my self owning one again I think they are just too stinking cute for their own good!LOL And their personalities are also SOO like me its crazy!!:tongue1:

Pug(Brody is a Pug/x but he is mainly Pug)~~I havent really quite figured that out yet. Ive never really fully wanted one...but when he came into our lives it was perfect and he is now my husband's heart dog and is a good boy who is perfect for our life!:smile: I do love how much of a clown he is...and he is just so stinking cute!!LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> labrador: unfailingly in a good mood; positive and enthusiastic about everything


hit the nail on the head there, I was going to say
labrador: loves everyone and everything, always happy, super loyal, total goofball

just yesterday, playing frisbee with duke and my mums friends staffy, I said "holly (the staffy) is like an A+ frisbee student, while duke is the class clown" - holly would chase, pick it up, bring it back to my feet, drop it and wait patiently. duke would get the frisbee and run the other way, or try jump up and take it from me before i threw it. he's way too impatient! but i love him


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Japanese spitz

I love Louis' fur...often compared to a teflon coat, it stays pure white; he gets bathed no more than 3 times a year and mud will fall off of it when it dries within 30-40 minutes.

I love his temperament..."cheerful, bold, proud, and affectionate" are adjectives that describes the breed, and Louis couldn't be a more perfect example.

He is a big dog in a little dog's body...he is like a miniature Samoyed/wolf/arctic fox...he has the most beautiful big brown eyes, framed with rows of white eyelashes...his constant smile and happiness...I could go on and on :smile:


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Cardigan Welsh Corgi: 
-big dog in a small body (he tried to take down a full grown lab that rushed up to me yesterday )
-easy-going, 
-very fast learner
-gorgeously soft coat (thanks to raw) that rarely sheds
-fantastic with kids
-cute little (but sturdy) legs with massive paws

I just love this breed so much - did a lot of research before actually deciding to buy one,
and man am I glad I did


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My lab girls-they live for me. I am the center of their world. They are never happier than they are with me. 
My girls have 2 very different personalities though.

Moka-thinks that everything she sees is the GREATEST thing she has ever seen in her life. She has fun everywhere she goes, loves everyone and everything (even the nasty coyote that frequents our yard). She is a super cuddler, happy, silly and just loves life.

Java-she's very mellow and laid back, very independent, never up your butt, very protective, always on guard but is a big mush around kids. She's just the sweetest dog...and she is very tolerant of her pesky, annoying, over-whelming little sister Moka.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

My JRT Lucky ... she is very intelligent (even if I whisper the words "will you feed lucky" to my husband she will know what I just said and will dance around the room in happiness) ... super prey drive (not always an asset but keeps unwanted pests away from the house) ... always in a happy, bouncy mood ... big dog in a small body (good guard dog) ... can take her anywhere, even sneak her into hotels etc in my rucksack 

downside ... HEAVY shedder, looks like it's snowing when she's in full zoomies


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Lhasa Apso SUPER great, stuburn personality...but if you TOTALLY click with one you have a soul mate for life...if you dont you have a good/great companion for life!:thumb: I LOVE their hair...although I dont see my self owning one again I think they are just too stinking cute for their own good!LOL And their personalities are also SOO like me its crazy!!:tongue1:


And did we mention 'Stubborn' enough!!! My husband swears if you want a Lhasa to go in one direction, you just call it in the opposite direction. It will automatically do the opposite of anything you tell it! I've always said.. good thing they're so darn cute!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been thinking about answering this question now for 2 hours. Honestly I can't. 

I love my pup for who and what she is all of it. But the main problem is that almost every week I have a slightly different dog as she is still very much a puppy. 

I would say her independence, but she has just gone through a really clingy month, she is now in a super inquisitive mode where nothing is safe in a new environment.

She has been playful, not playful, high drive, low drive. Currently she is the most playful she has ever been.

But I think the best bit about her is her smile. That has been constant throughout all of it and it's so nice to have a happy smiley dog great you when you come home


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> And did we mention 'Stubborn' enough!!! My husband swears if you want a Lhasa to go in one direction, you just call it in the opposite direction. It will automatically do the opposite of anything you tell it! I've always said.. good thing they're so darn cute!


HAHAHHA...We have ALWAYS done that with Bonnie, my sisters now 15 year old!!!LOL We got her at 6 months old and my sister was 6, and litteraly we use to say, "Ok Bonnie lets go to bed" and she would head outside...and "Ok Bonnie lets go outside" and she would head for bed....of course while the other dogs where SUPER confused going the direction that we had spoke!!LOL :laugh:
But the ONE nice thing about it is now that she is 100% deaf it isnt really that big of a deal!! The vet even told my sister "Now your going to need to change how you call her and when you take her out side you will need to be extra careful as she cant hear you calling her!" My sister looked at him, laughed and said "That isnt any different! She has always had VERRRY selective hearing....and Ive always treated her like she WAS deaf already!"LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

splitnightsky said:


> Cardigan Welsh Corgi:
> -big dog in a small body (he tried to take down a full grown lab that rushed up to me yesterday )
> -easy-going,
> -very fast learner
> ...


i would have a cardigan in a heart beat.....malia is half that....but i fear that our lifestyle would be too limiting for a corgi....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> And did we mention 'Stubborn' enough!!! My husband swears if you want a Lhasa to go in one direction, you just call it in the opposite direction. It will automatically do the opposite of anything you tell it! I've always said.. good thing they're so darn cute!


i have had lhasas....i don't remember them being as stubborn as this here pug is.....and shih tzus too...

although that's another breed i'd get in a heartbeat....lhasa apso....i think they are a very happy breed and mine always wanted to sleep in my lap....


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Papillons

Not sure where to start. These brats love anyone and anything, whether it's people or chickens, or a small kitten, well, anything. 
Though Patchie can be grumpy sometimes, and Popi is scared of BIG dogs, you know, they're big, and she's tiny, gotta get her used to them.

Crazy, tons of energy, they can run around for ages, and they can jump pretty high.

No "doggy smell", sometimes they'll get "wet grass smell" but well, that's the grass not them.

Coat never mats, once a week brushing is enough (unless you're showing and need that exceptional coat).

Clingy! Love it and hate it, but it's like they just HAVE to follow me around.

I also love how they have "rabbit" feet, those pointed, feathery feet, and BIG ears.

P.S.: Can't forget the feathery tail.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Dane: very regal and majestic looking (75% of the time; the other times she looks like a big, clumsy, lumbering giraffe - maybe it's her awkward teen phase :tongue, incredibly loyal, smart but stubborn ("what do i get for doing what you ask, hmmm?"), can tolerate some hardcore wrestling, playful yet know how to relax, most loving/affection driven dog i have ever had


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i have had lhasas....i don't remember them being as stubborn as this here pug is.....and shih tzus too...
> 
> although that's another breed i'd get in a heartbeat....lhasa apso....i think they are a very happy breed and mine always wanted to sleep in my lap....


Only our female was truly stubborn...and MAN is she STUBBORN!!!!!! (She EASILY dules with Brody on the stubborn scale!:wink

my male was AMAZING...well at least for my Mum and I....other wise he brought out his fighting self!LOL
Did I mention that once we had them boarded for a month and he only ate 4 out of those 30 days?!?!?!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Papillons
> 
> Not sure where to start. These brats love anyone and anything, whether it's people or chickens, or a small kitten, well, anything.
> Though Patchie can be grumpy sometimes, and Popi is scared of BIG dogs, you know, they're big, and she's tiny, gotta get her used to them.
> ...


is it true they are very finicky eaters? or is that the owner?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> labrador: unfailingly in a good mood; positive and enthusiastic about everything


Pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Chihuahua, I love how excited she gets to see us, and the fact she is a 'lap dog' without killing your lap
Golden Retriever, I love her enthusiasm for everything and everybody, and how she gets along with everyone, she is always happy and always willing and eager to please (when she's not being naughty lol)
Miniature pinscher, I love their endless energy (also a dislike lol), Ziva is always on the go, and always seeing what she can get into, always ready to play. Ziva makes me laugh each and every day.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its easier for me to list what I don't like about Great Danes. 

They snuggle too damn much. Being literally snuggled to death isn't as pleasant as it sounds. I feel like a jerk when I have to kick the Danes off the bed in the middle of the night in a sleepy daze. Of course I get the "poor me" look from them all when I do...which makes me feel guilty of kicking the dogs off MY bed. Or...is it really my bed anymore?










Too clumsy for their own good. I don't know how many scrapes, cuts and lacerations I've had to deal with. Broken toenails are the injury of choice lately. Worst of all is "happy tail" which happens when they wag their tail so hard that they break it open, which flings blood EVERYWHERE...which they don't even pay attention to. 



















Eating couches and killing off stuffies is a favorite hobby...especially in spite of you leaving them behind. They do in fact want to be with you all the time...how dare we leave them behind for anything. Dammit. 










Despite these three things....they are my heart breed. I am a Dane girl through and through....Love me some Dane


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

American Cocker Spaniel:

-Beautiful, soft coats in a variety of colors and patterns
-Snuggly and extremely loving
-Calm indoors, even with limited exercise...
-...but also hardy and athletic enough to work (canine sports, hiking, tracking, jogging, etc.)
-Obedient and eager to please but sometimes goofy
-Very loyal and decent watch dogs (Sophie, in fact, protected me during a dog attack...and the dog was three times larger than her)
-Sensitive to their owner's moods and emotions

Cockers are my heart breed <3.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

German Shepherd -- Loyalty, very intelligent, INTENSITY, focused, protective, confident......and just plane gorgeous :smile:


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Yorkshire Terrier: Feisty, playful, and loving; 100 pounds of attitude wrapped up in a small package; expressive faces; age very well


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Standard Poodle: athletic, high energy, intelligent, devoted, calm, so emotional and empathetic that they're almost human.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have more:

Tess, my pup when I was still living at home. I see her all the time. She is a shih tzu/maltese cross. She is so cute, fluffy, loves 'us' her immediate family, tolerates others, she has a "I'm the Queen" attitude, she is soo smart and so stubborn. Love that little turd to pieces.

More about Avery, the pit/shephard/husky/lab/greyhound (whatever you want him to be) mix: He's convinced everything I do must be about him (even if I just get up to throw something away), velcro dog, can be lazy one minute high energy the next, a people pleaser and has a mind of his own...I'm starting to think the different breeds in him confuse each other LOL


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> is it true they are very finicky eaters? or is that the owner?


Nah these guys are pretty much garbage disposal. It's totally the owners. The only thing they don't really like is raw fish, but reading around here I see that's quite a lot of dogs. They don't seem to care whether I give them chicken, beef, w/e they will happily devour it lol.


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

My dogs are always "street" mixes of breeds. They always seem to find their way into my home  I guess the best thing about them is that they are usually very resilient to health issues. Or I had much luck so far.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

splitnightsky said:


> Cardigan Welsh Corgi:
> -big dog in a small body (he tried to take down a full grown lab that rushed up to me yesterday )
> -easy-going,
> -very fast learner
> ...


You said a mouthful with the big dog in a little package statement.... our Corgi, Bart is something else. He's 10 now...and has been a great dog....I don't see us without a Corgi around here either. We needed a dog that could handle himself around a Rottweiler...not that our Rotties are mean...they just love to play...and a little dog would worry us about it's capability to handle the "abuse" of a 100+ lb dog playing around with them. After many hours of research...we settled on the Corgi, and have not regretted the decision. When the day comes, and Bart reaches the rainbow bridge (hopefully no time soon) we will consider the Cardigan...as I hear that they are a bit more "aloof" than the Pembroke. That decision will rest with the Mrs's, as our Corgi is "her dog". He is as loyal as they get...and has been a wonderful companion.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> is it true they are very finicky eaters? or is that the owner?


I don't think it would be dependent on breed, more on the individual. My sheltie is finicky and my Italian greyhound is definitely not! I think the stereotype that small dogs are finicky just comes from owners spoiling them more often than they would big dogs. Plus I'd imagine that a smaller dog would get more variety in their diet (canned food etc) than the average large mutt allowing them to be. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Nah these guys are pretty much garbage disposal. It's totally the owners. The only thing they don't really like is raw fish, but reading around here I see that's quite a lot of dogs. They don't seem to care whether I give them chicken, beef, w/e they will happily devour it lol.


i kind of thought so...i mean, a dog is a dog is a dog..not to take away from the uniqueness of breed differences...

but i've read on more forums how this pap is finicky and this pap is finicky....i just thought, well, it can't ALWAYS be the owners can it?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> i kind of thought so...i mean, a dog is a dog is a dog..not to take away from the uniqueness of breed differences...
> 
> but i've read on more forums how this pap is finicky and this pap is finicky....i just thought, well, it can't ALWAYS be the owners can it?


I have to agree with Caty M, that chances are smaller dogs are just more spoiled in general and that's why they're picky, probably the reason they develop "small dog syndrome" too, because a lot of owners baby them, let them get away with everything. Maybe it isn't always the owner, but I have a feeling it generally is.
My grandmother's pap is finicky (Popi's brother, so it's not genetic) , but so is her chi, and it's definitely her. When she snacks on crackers, the chi will refuse one unless she puts butter on it first >_<. They stay on one kibble because they will refuse everything else, stopped eating for 3 days once. Gotta wonder sometimes...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

distance bred sled dog mutts: I love their insane energy, goofiness, intelligence, I can do anything with them sport/working wise and they are always up for more. I love their sable coloring and brown eyes. The lean mean running machine build. The sensitive tummies that handle prey model raw best. :wink: Pretty much I like everything about them. :smile:

And yes they do count as a breed type, there was a scientific study on it even.

I just wish more people would have the good sense to NOT own them. Yes they are pretty, but most pet owners should stay far far far far far FAR away from owning one.

There's a nice boy in the local shelter that just got returned, he'd be lovely match to my girls. He was only adopted out after being an owner surrender several months ago and his new owners already dumped him. People suck. If I could support another I'd snag him if only to keep him from living his life being shuffled around from pet home to pet home to pet home... because unfortunately that is the reality for my favorite breed type.

My other fav also is not for everyone. Belgian Malnois and Dutch Shepherd. I will have one some day in the future.... Now if I could get a sled dog that was heavy on the Malinois instead of the GSD (and in Scout's case GSD/Tervuran)..... that would be just about perfect IF it were capable of doing french ring. I really want to learn french ring from my TD, but I don't own a dog that can do it. We have a lot of fun with personal protection though, and we'd still be doing herding if I could afford it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> distance bred sled dog mutts: I love their insane energy, goofiness, intelligence, I can do anything with them sport/working wise and they are always up for more. I love their sable coloring and brown eyes. The lean mean running machine build. The sensitive tummies that handle prey model raw best. :wink: Pretty much I like everything about them. :smile:
> 
> And yes they do count as a breed type, there was a scientific study on it even.


I totally love this description! I would definately love to have a mutt like this one day as well (boy, my dogs to own list is growing at an alarming rate)..


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I don't think it would be dependent on breed, more on the individual. My sheltie is finicky and my Italian greyhound is definitely not! *I think the stereotype that small dogs are finicky just comes from owners spoiling them more often than they would big dogs. Plus I'd imagine that a smaller dog would get more variety in their diet (canned food etc) than the average large mutt allowing them to be. :wink:*


I agree! My little dogs have zero eating issues and I believe it is because I have never spoiled them and I keep their diet simple. No canned food.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

weimaraners: ilove how intelligent, full of energy he is. If you know how to handle the prey drive of a Weim he is the best dog to work with. I love how loyal he is. He lives for me and food .

He likes everyone but on the other hand is also very protective, especially at night! He loves kids and is great with them.

I love his craziness and his energy level and his goofiness! On the other hand it also isn't a problem if there is not so much action for a few days (i think that i one of the most common mistakes people make with high driven dogs, they go and go and never teach their dogs to relax, i see it a lot especially with viszlas)

Of course i love their looks!!

I think i pretty much love everything about the breed. But sometimes his intelligence annoys me. Things like opening doors or the fridge (!!!!).  And i wish he would snuggle a bit more. He love to snuggle, but only when and how he wants. In general he never wnts to snuggle when i want


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Chihuahua - cute, loving, loyal, cuddly, always the big eyes dooly look, thank god mine does not bark!! 

Italian Greyhound - in your face dog, intelligent, quiet, content, affectionate, extreme low shedding! (amen), fast runners (dont let them see a bird!), no doggy smell, loyal, always want to be with u whatever u're doing


----------

